# My Carnivores



## J Morningstar

I finally got some more plants and the terrarrium is going really well, Sharktooth, cup, and "standard" Venus Fly traps, A nice butterwort and 3 sundews, I like the little pitchfork one a lot but they are all doing super well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BQC123

Looks very nice. Just be careful using a container without drainage. I have done so in the past, but have heard of people having trouble.


----------



## J Morningstar

I've had the terrarrium going for about 8 months..no mold, no sourness to the soil, smell at least that I know, and there is algee growing on the bottom so it all seems good. The spagnum came back to life, And the plants are growing really well.


----------



## Endagr8

J Morningstar said:


> I've had the terrarrium going for about 8 months..no mold, no sourness to the soil, smell at least that I know, and there is algee growing on the bottom so it all seems good. The spagnum came back to life, And the plants are growing really well.


I love it! Especially the sphagnum! Was it a brand you can buy at Lowe's or Home Depot? :clap:


----------



## J Morningstar

Actually I think it may have been the zoo-med one from the pet store or I got it where I buy things for my orchids..I don't remember.


----------



## BQC123

I was thinking you bought or collected live. Great that it came back. You are doing something right for sure. I'm kinda spoiled because I can collect live.


----------



## J Morningstar

Other than in carnivorous plants from the nursery I've never even seen live spagnumn..


----------



## BQC123

You should have lots of places to collect in your area. If you ever need some, let me know. It can be tough for some people to grow. Actually, healthy sphagnum is an indication you are doing things right.


----------



## xhexdx

Looks great. 

So I'm looking up sphagnum...you just used the sphagnum/peat that looks like dirt, and it came back to life from that?

Also, are you covering the top of the bowl or do you leave it open?


----------



## moose35

xhexdx said:


> So I'm looking up sphagnum...you just used the sphagnum/peat that looks like dirt, and it came back to life from that?


probally used this stuff or something similar


moose


----------



## BQC123

Yeah, you can get dried, long strand sphagnum from Lowe's and Home Depot. They also carry orchid moss. That is another type of sphagnum, and I like the consistancy better.  Either can grow from spores present on the dried moss.


----------



## Exo

Interesting...how do you manage to give them enough light in that thing without cooking them...T5 fixtures?


----------



## pavel

Will you be uprooting the vft's in the fall to give them a cold winter dormancy or are you going to try chilling the entire collection?


----------



## J Morningstar

The sphagnum moss was entierely dry and brown when I put it in, The bulb is a 150 or 200 watt "true light" or "natural light" bulb from Home Depot. The bulb rests on top of the terrium lid. The florecent light has little heat. As far as hibernation....I am so scared as to what to do. I guess they really do need hibernation. I guess to dig them out is the best option??? Anyone with any other suggestions as to the care of my garden. I truly appreciate any and all advice you have given as this is the only successful Carnivourous garden, and I would love this for years to come. I would like to add just one or two more....but I don't know which plants cannot live without a hibernation and which can..I will invest in a few books by fall, but this is new to me.


----------



## BQC123

For the winter I place my plants in the crawlspace under the house, along with my hibernating turtles. I place a light on a timer, and try to keep them moist enough. The temp runs between 34 and 42 F for most of the winter. Just check them from time to time. I have had problems with drying out in the past.


----------



## helixrose

That's lovely! Yes the vft should go dormant, that sundew with the long slim leaves won't need to, not sure about the other types, I haven't kept them. Are you planning on letting them all flower? The vft almost surely will after dormancy. The slim leafed sundew probably will also, they have a reputation for spreading seed and making LOTS of new little ones. I don't let mine flower, I tried it once just to see what it would look like but I prefer now to send the energy into the plant. They seem to eat better without flowering too. Flowering takes a LOT of energy.


----------



## J Morningstar

This is were I meant to put this:
update pic!


----------



## johnharper

awsome i have thought of doing a caniverous tank too


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

My wife got me a starter kit of CPs from CVS when she was working there.  I just planted everything a couple weeks ago.  I hope mine do as well as yours, that looks great.

What do you do about feeding them all?  Drop crickets in or just let it catch whatever's in the air?


----------



## J Morningstar

Starting from seed is tricky with these guys, make sure to follow the directions carefully. I keep them in my bug room and although I have never on purpose the fruit flies smell their way through a 1/8th inch space and get in and feed them, but remember they don't need to eat. If you wanted to watch them do their thing from time to time I'd just throw nin a few flightless fruit flies and watch. Should be small enough to not mess  things up.


----------



## nocturnalpulsem

J Morningstar said:


> Starting from seed is tricky with these guys, make sure to follow the directions carefully. I keep them in my bug room and although I have never on purpose the fruit flies smell their way through a 1/8th inch space and get in and feed them, but remember they don't need to eat. If you wanted to watch them do their thing from time to time I'd just throw nin a few flightless fruit flies and watch. Should be small enough to not mess  things up.


They don't need to eat?


----------



## AngryMothNoises

This is sooooo pretty! I love it. Its like, I don't know how to explane it! Thank you so much for sharing! I hope some day to have something like this. Its just so pretty! (Makes me want to put a nice little pocket of water for a small fish or something.)


----------



## J Morningstar

nocturnalpulsem said:


> They don't need to eat?


From what I have seen especially flytraps they tend to rot off when finished, and others have rold me it was unnessarry, now the few fruit flies that they have got are fine but you will also notice bug remains encourage fast mold growth..


----------



## Hendersoniana

Beautiful terrarium J morningstar!



nocturnalpulsem said:


> They don't need to eat?


This they do not, they are plants too, they rely more on photosynthesis for their growth, food is just merely an additional way to get additional supplement. But it is a miracle, i have seed grown Drosera indicas mature within a few months as well as sarracen ia purpurea producing new pitchers like crazy, all thanks to feeding, i recommend feeding as it is simply amazing!


----------



## J Morningstar

Hendersoniana said:


> Beautiful terrarium J morningstar!


Thank you, I have wanted this for 30 years, and am still suprised to this day I have it! The top layer of spaghnum moss has went pale(I believe due to too much light), but  the underlayer is perfect to 2 inches or more.. I am sill going to remove the flytraps and make them their own globe... It will give me an excuse to make a whole collection of different trap shapes for my "Forest of Jaws!!!"


----------



## iaminside

very nice work. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wadew

Good job! everything looks happy.

                         -Wade


----------



## Artaeshia

This is the most fantastical thing I have ever seen!! It reminds me of the dark forest in snow White with all the creepy trees, but this is like a beautiful version haha. I've been wanting to do this for a while also, as I have vft's scattered everywhere, but don't really know how to start, what soil to use etc. Have you got any good links to recommend for this?


----------

